# A New Arrival



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd share with the rest of the forum.............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A really nice 1st hummer B)

... but it`ll no doubt not be your last, once heard, their siren song is irresistable


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A really nice 1st hummer B)
> 
> ... but it`ll no doubt not be your last, once heard, their siren song is irresistable


Mach, you're probably right. The humming is music to my ears. Absolutely love it :wub:



bridgeman said:


> :thumbsup:


My sentiments exactly :yes:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Liking that one, love the raised batons.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats nice. I'm a mug for a hummer.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

That's lovely, my watch box is way too quiet,

i need a hummer.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks a real nice watch mine says hello.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

That is a beaut. :man_in_love:

Pure watch pornography. :notworthy:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

love the raised indexes on that and dont you just love the smooooth sweep :man_in_love:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys.......thanks for the kind words  I didn't realise I would like the watch as much as I do :wub: Only one problem though........how do I tell the 710 ????????? Any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Markybirch said:


> Guys.......thanks for the kind words  I didn't realise I would like the watch as much as I do :wub: Only one problem though........how do I tell the 710 ????????? Any ideas would be much appreciated


Well you`ll have to come up with an answer soon, she`s bound to notice & wonder what that strange noise is & where it`s coming from & of course you can`t use the "This old thing, I`ve had it for months" line for exactly the same reason


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> > Guys.......thanks for the kind words  I didn't realise I would like the watch as much as I do :wub: Only one problem though........how do I tell the 710 ????????? Any ideas would be much appreciated
> ...


Tell her you've bought a watch and it's a corker!!!

That's my usual trick!!


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the line that's often true; oh, it's just one of those bargains I've stolen off Ebay. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/public/style_emoticons/default/hypocrite.gif When it's repeated enough, they learn to anticipate it, and stop asking.

Seriously, that's a beautiful watch, and I've not seen many of them available. Make it the start of a great collection.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys....but I'll have to pick my moment wisely. Might just wait until she comes back from the shops with loads of clothes and then spring it on her. I wont feel so bad then :hypocrite:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

* Might just wait until she comes back from the shops with loads of clothes and then spring it on her. I wont feel so bad then *

smart man :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------

